# Do you have your Kim Jong-Il suit yet? You will!



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

SEOUL (AFP) - The trademark suit sported by North Korean leader Kim Jong-Il is now in fashion worldwide thanks to his greatness, Pyongyang's official website said Wednesday.

Uriminzokkiri, quoting an article in communist party newspaper Rodong Sinmun, said the modest-looking suits have gripped people's imagination and become a global vogue.

"The reason is that the august image of the Great General, who is always wearing the modest suit while working, leaves a deep impression on people's mind in the world," it said. "To sum it up, that is because his image as a great man is so outstanding."

The article quoted an unidentified French fashion expert as saying world fashion follows Kim Jong-Il's style. "Kim Jong-Il mode which is now spreading expeditiously worldwide is something unprecedented in the world's history," the stylist was quoted as saying.

The suits consist of an overall-style zipped-up tunic and matching trousers, usually in khaki or blueish-grey. The 68-year-old leader wears them even when receiving foreign dignitaries. During his outside "field guidance" trips in winter, he also dons a shapeless anorak and fur hat.

Kim and his deceased father Kim Il-Sung are at the heart of a personality cult that borders on religion, with near-magical powers ascribed to the younger Kim. Rainbows supposedly appeared over sacred Mount Paekdu where Kim Jong-Il was allegedly born, and he is said once to have scored 11 holes-in-one in a single round of golf.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dingo McPhee said:


> "The reason is that the august image of the Great General, who is always wearing the modest suit while working, leaves a deep impression on people's mind in the world," it said. "To sum it up, that is because his image as a great man is so outstanding."


The White House press corp sounds more like this every day!!

Now I want a pair of those crazy boots. :crazy:


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like Faux Snews during the Bush years.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

My uncle has a jacket kind of like that.


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

That's nothing. Wait until they get the moon anchored to the giant


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Dingo McPhee said:


>


Yes, I see more and more people dressed like this at Walmart.


----------

